# worms?



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

Figured this might fit into water chem. I was cleaning my guppy breeder tank and noticed a large number of small thin white worms in the substrate. Any body got any idea where that came from or how to deal with it?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

A product of choice for de-worming is praziquantel. Does not mess with your bacteria. It's not cheap but very effective. Here is a link that is useful for your convenience. Praziquantel


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

Do several 30 - 50% water changes over the next week and cut back on feeding. If you have a loach, throw him in there, they will eat these worms.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

PiranhasaurusRex said:


> Do several 30 - 50% water changes over the next week and cut back on feeding. If you have a loach, throw him in there, they will eat these worms.


 Since most worms have male and female reproductive organs I am not sure if a loach will solve the problem with eggs. The eggs hatch within a week.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I would use prazi for intestinal nematodes and flukes but would not use it in this case because, even though these little white worms are also nematodes, they are harmless and can easily be corrected by water changes, gravel vac, and rinsing your filter media in a bucket of aquarium water.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

nice...thanks guys


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i had these things thanx to some damn minnows. i went to my lfs and they had some stuff called parasite terminator, i would really recomend this stuff. i was worm free within 10 days







. all you have to do is remove carbon and add in 1 drop per 2 gallons every other day.


----------



## joepalazzolo (Mar 4, 2004)

will these worms travel onyour fish, or can u switch tanks to get rid of them?


----------



## joepalazzolo (Mar 4, 2004)

??????????????????


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

They are a part of the aquarium system (like nitrifiers). No matter tank you move them to, they will show up when there is a high amount of waste.


----------



## joepalazzolo (Mar 4, 2004)

waf b4 i put them in a tank i rinse the fish in a net


----------

